# Bye-Bye More Hawaiian Nurseries



## Ray (Dec 5, 2014)

Picked this up on another forum...

Not all of us are "big" on Oncidiinae - some are - but I am concerned that this Proposed Rule published in Wednesday's Federal Register to allow the importation of potted oncids from Taiwan will accelerate the demise of the domestic orchid nursery, just as the importation of potted phalaenopsis has contributed. First phals, now oncids; who's next?

I see this as yet another case where the US government is catering to the financial interests of international corporations and chain-retailers making huge margins on each plant, rather than working for the protection of US interests, as they are charged.

You may enter comments on the propose rule change here:
Regulations.gov


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 5, 2014)

Mondialisation!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up, Ray. How stupid can we get?!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 5, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> How stupid can we get?!



They'll show us soon.


----------



## abax (Dec 5, 2014)

Hang on Ray! It seems the foreign market is out to get all small businesses
with government help. If the U.S. starts importing field grown trees, I'm
moving elsewhere. Some days it just ain't worth it!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 6, 2014)

well in australia the govt passed codes so whoever wants to import/export or maybe just export has to pay huge fees. this cuts out the little guy and only big business can afford all the fees etc

it's turning out to be a 'big' world; hope the little guy comes out in the end


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 6, 2014)

Globalization of markets is something all business has to deal with, and of course the advantage will go to the big money. Along with the pressure on domestic producers, it will mean another flood of NoIDs, and worse, the unregistered trade names. And just as I'm starting to get interested in Oncids after 40 years growing orchids.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope everyone make a comment on that website.


----------



## bullsie (Dec 7, 2014)

So sad! I've been enjoying the Onc alliance of late. Would like to collect a few more. They seem to go well with my crowding Catts. And great blooms.


----------



## naoki (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't have many opinions about the political side (regulated international trade), but has there been any issues with allowing potted Phals from Taiwan? I didn't look through the implementation of regulation, but I'm just wondering if there has been pathogen related issues.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 8, 2014)

naoki said:


> I don't have many opinions about the political side (regulated international trade), but has there been any issues with allowing potted Phals from Taiwan? I didn't look through the implementation of regulation, but I'm just wondering if there has been pathogen related issues.



There has not been, that's why (justification) they are allowing the plants in. On the safe side the plants must come from certified nurseries that have disease free facilities. For what ever that rule is worth.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 8, 2014)

> I don't have many opinions about the political side (regulated international trade), but has there been any issues with allowing potted Phals from Taiwan? I didn't look through the implementation of regulation, but I'm just wondering if there has been pathogen related issues.



The only one I am aware of is the very weird issues with Phal. violacea and its hybrids.


----------



## bullsie (Dec 9, 2014)

There was an article somewhere - oldtymers strikes again - where the Phals coming in from SE Asia (don't remember if they specified a particular country(s) or not) were tested for virus ran about 80% positive. The article may have been only two or three years old at most.

(Most days I feel like the saying: "of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the most"!)


----------

